# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννήσαμε!!!!!!!!!!!!Και τώρα τι γίνεται???

## alexandrosphilip

Λοιπόν ας τα πάρω απο την αρχή...Τα κοκατίλια μου ζευγάρωναν τον τελευταίο μήνα,τους έβαλα φωλίτσα και σήμερα εσκασε μύτη ο πρώτος καρπός του έρωτα τους,το πρώτο μας αυγουλάκι :: .Η διατροφή τους είναι κανονικη σποράκια,φρουτα-λαχανικά που δεν πολυτρώνε σουπιοκόκκαλο και φρέσκο αυγο.Πρέπει να προσθέσω κάτι στην διατροφή τους?Να αφαιρέσω κάτι?Ο αρσενικός κάθεται αρκετή ώρα μέσα στη φωλια ενώ η θηλυκιά μπαινοβγαίνει και φωνάζει να της ανοίξω να βγεί για να πετάξει....Είναι αρκετά επιθετική με τον αρσενικό...Φυσιολογικό?Πόση ώρα μπορεί να μείνει το αυγο χωρίς κλώσσημα?Δεν θα έπρεπε να μπει και η θυληκιά να κλωσσήσει?

----------


## vas

αν δεν κανω λαθος αρχιζει να κλωσσαει μετα τη 2η μερα,επισης αν δεν τρωνε φρεσκο αυγο δοκιμασε αυγοτροφη του εμποριου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οι γονείς αρχίζουν να κλωσσανε τις πιο πολλές φορές μετά τη γέννηση του δεύτερου αυγού  και και οι δυο(συνήθως σε βάρδιες το πρωί το αρσενικό  και το βράδυ το θηλυκό).Δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για το αυγό αφού από το δεύτερο θα αρχίσουν να κλώθουν,αντέχει.

----------


## vikitaspaw

ελα ρε συ τελεια!! Εγω πιστευω ενταξει ειναι αυτα που κανεις...λιγο ησυχια κ η φυση θα κανει τη δουλεια της!! Αχ με το καλο να δεις κ αλλα αυγουλακια κ πολλα κοκατιλο-μωρακια!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το αυγό η η αυγοτροφή εμπορίου είναι βασικό να τρώνε γιατί χρειάζονται πρωτεΐνη αλλά και για να ταΐσουν τα μικρά αργότερα.

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Το φρέσκο αυγο το τρώνε πολυ,τρελαινονται...Μέχρι τώρα τους έβαζα δυο φορές την εβδομάδα...τώρα μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάζω καθε μερα ε??

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οκ αφού τρώνε το φρέσκο, με το τσόφλι ε, για ασβέστιο.όταν γεννήσουν και το τελευταίο αυγό σταματάς το αυγό και βάζεις πάλι όταν βγει το πρώτο μωρό.

----------


## vikitaspaw

δλδ τα μωρα ανατρεφονται με αυγο?? κ αν ας πουμε δεν βαλεις αυγο ή καποιος δεν το ξερει...δεν ταιζουν ας πουμε με σπορια?? Λεω εγωω....

----------


## zack27

αντε με το καλο!!!! μη τα πολυενοχλεις αστα ησυχα!!! οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια απο το δευτερο αυγο και μετα αρχιζουν να κλωσσανε!!!με βαρδιες οπως πολυ σωστα σου ειπε και ο Κωνσταντινος!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να πάνε όλα καλά Σοφάκι !!!!!!!!
Και να δείς σύντομα μωρά που θα σου πάρουν τα μυαλά !!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

*Με το καλό σου εύχομαι!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε με το καλο τα μικρα σου.... ομως εγω θα φοβομουν κατι τετοιο..... ειναι περιοδος πτερορροιας , αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν περασει και συμπεσει με την γεννα.........???????????????
Αν παλι την εχουν περασει ειναι ηδη εξαντλημενα και ερχονται στα καπακια σε φαση αναπαραγωγης!!!

Ενισχυσε οσο μπορεις την διατροφη και καλο θα ηταν να παρεις και μια πολυβιταμινη!!!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

> Αλεξανδρε με το καλο τα μικρα σου.... ομως εγω θα φοβομουν κατι  τετοιο..... ειναι περιοδος πτερορροιας , αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν περασει  και συμπεσει με την γεννα.........???????????????
> Αν παλι την εχουν περασει ειναι ηδη εξαντλημενα και ερχονται στα καπακια σε φαση αναπαραγωγης!!!





> Αλεξανδρε


Σοφία :Evilgrin0039: .Η θυληκια μου έχει περάσει πτεροροια στην αρχη του καλοκαιριού ενώ ο αρσενικος δε πέρασε ακόμα...Οσο για πολυβιταμίνη τους έβαζα απο την π΄ρωτη μέρα που τα πήρα στο νερό τους μια φορά την εβδομάδα και πιο συχνα απο τότε που αρχισε το ζευγάρωμα

----------


## mitsman

:Sign0007:  :Sign0007:  :Sign0007:  :Sign0007: 

ΩΩΩχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ    *γκαφαααα!!!!
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



Συγγνωμη Σοφια!!!! Απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα λογω του οτι δουλευω ταυτοχρονα!

Νομιζω πως δεν ειναι η καταλληλοτερη περιοδος για αναπαραγωγη.. πολλοι το κανουν ομως!!!!

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε οπως θελεις!!!!!

Την πολυβιταμινη ομως την βαζουμε συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες!!!! Για να βοηθησουμε ουσιαστικα τα πουλακια μας!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Να σου πώ την αλήθεια ξεκίνησαν το ζευγάρωμα πριν τους βάλω φωλιά οπότε μάλλον δεν μπορούσα να κάνω και πολλά για να τα σταματήσω....Την πολυβιταμίνη μου είχαν πει τότε να τη βάζω δυο φορες την εβδομάδα απλά επειδη τρώνε σχεδον απόλα την έβαζα μια φορα.Παρεπιπτόντως, η Ρίκα δεν αφήνει τον Ηρακλή σε χλωρή πατήθρα, τον κυνηγάει και τον τσιμπάει συνέχεια ενώ αυτός δεν κάνει κάτι κακό..Το αντίθετο μάλιστα,κάθεται στο αυγο πολύ περισσότερο απο εκείνη...Να τους χωρσίσω πριν τον ξεπουπουλιάσει εντελώς ή ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτο?

----------


## vagelis76

Έχει δίκιο ο Δημήτρης δεν είναι η εποχή για ζευγαρώματα Σοφία,εσύ όμως ξέρεις καλύτερα τις δυνάμεις το μικρών σου και θα αποφασίσεις ανάλογα....
Καλύτερα θα ήταν αυτό να γίνει την Άνοιξη ....

----------


## zack27

Εφοσον εχουν κανει αυγουλακια δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τα χωρισεις...εκτος αν γινουν τα πραγματα πολυ δυσκολα!!!
Οντως δεν ειναι η καταλληλοτερη εποχη αλλα αφου εγινε μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## marlene

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από alexandrosphilip


Το φρέσκο αυγο το τρώνε  πολυ,τρελαινονται...Μέχρι τώρα τους έβαζα δυο φορές την εβδομάδα...τώρα  μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάζω καθε μερα ε??


Ναι Σοφάκι καθημερινά! 
Ειδικά η θηλυκιά σου χρειάζεται τώρα πολύ πολύ ασβέστιο γιατί φτιάχνει μέσα της τα αυγουλάκια!! (και το τσόφλι τους αποτελείται σχεδόν εξ' ολοκλήρου από ασβέστιο! ) Αν δεν έχει το απαραίτητο ασβέστιο στη διατροφή της η κοκατιλίνα σου θα το "τραβήξει" από τα κόκκαλά της! ...Και αυτό πραγματικά δεν θα ήταν καλό... Βίκυ, στη φύση τα πουλιά έχουν τελείως άλλες δυνατότητες διατροφής απ'ότι όταν είναι κλεισμένα σε ένα κλουβί... Για τα οικόσιτα κοκατίλ, θεωρώ το αυγό απαραίτητο στην αναπαραγωγή μέχρι κ τη γέννα του τελευταίου αυγού. 

Σχετικά με την μικρούλα που ζητά πτήσεις.... Περίμενε καλύτερα να έρθουν τα πρώτα 3 αυγουλάκια (καμιά βδομάδα δηλαδή) κ να βρούνε τα πουλιά το νέο τους ρυθμό.. Αν κ αφού θα αρχίσουν να έρχονται τα αυγά κανονικά, η θηλυκιά σου έχει όρεξη για βόλτες θα μπορούσες ίσως με μέτρο να τις προσφέρεις... Η δικιά μου πάντως ήτανε εξαντλημένη κ δεν είχε όρεξη για πολλά πολλά.. Σε περίπτωση που η δικιά σου βγει ζωηρούλα, δίνε της καλύτερα μικρές βόλτες μέρα παρά μέρα, όταν δεν είναι να γεννήσει. Ο κτηνίατρος πάντως μου είχε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι είναι καλύτερο να αποφεύγεται αυτό κατά την αναπαραγωγή... Πχ μπορεί να αγχωθεί ο αρσενικός που η θηλυκιά φεύγει κ να σταματήσει το κλώσημα κτλ Όσο για τα τσιμπήματα της θηλυκιάς μην ανησυχείς καθόλου! Είναι που... στρώνει τον πατέρα στο κλώσημα...    Μήπως τον τσιμπά όταν δεν ασχολείται με το αυγό ή το έχει μόλις αφήσει..??? Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι η επιθετικότητα του πατέρα που μας φοβίζει γιατί μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί κ στους νεοσσούς... Η μαμά συνήθως ξέρει τι κάνει.. 

Γενικότερα τσέκαρε μία κ εδώ..* *Λέτε να γίνω ... κοκατιλο-γιαγιά..? =)**Είναι το θέμα με την αναπαραγωγή των δικών μου κοκατίλ πέρυσι! Είναι αρκετά αναλυτικό κ νομίζω θα βρεις απαντήσεις σε πολλά. Υπάρχει φυσικά κ το κλασικό άρθρο της Πωλίνας που δίνει έναν πολύ καλό μπούσουλα! Αυτά από εδώ! Με το καλό τα μικρούλιααααα....!!!!!!!!*

----------


## marlene

*..... Λοιπόν...???? ...........Λοιπόν......???????

Έχετε δεύτερο αυγουλάκι....?????*   :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλημέρα!!!Οχι ακόμα λογικα το απογευματάκι ::  ::  θα μας έρθει και το δευτερο....Εχω αγχος :Character0005:  :Character0005: απιστευτο και παρα πολλές απορίες...Οπως π.χ χθες όλη μερα εμπαιναν και οι δυο στην φωλια και καθόντουσαν...το βράδυ όμως έφεραν το αυγουλακι μπροστα μπροστα στη φωλια για να το βλεπουν και αυτοι κοιμηθηκαν έξω...Φυσιολογικο???Μηπως απλα καθόντουσαν μεσα αλλα δεν αρχισαν το κλωσσημα??  ::

----------


## zack27

το κλωσσημα απο οτι γνωριζω το αρχιζουν με το που βγει και το δευτερο αυγουλακι οποτε θα τους δεις!!!

μηπως απλα φτιαχναν τη φωλια τους τη διορθωνανε!!!

----------


## marlene

*Φυσιολογικότατα όλα! Από το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι κ μετά το κανονικό (= συστηματικό) κλώσημα!!    

χεχεχεχ...  Θυμήθηκα τα δικά μου τώρα κ νομίζω πως αγωνιώ μαζί σου!     Όλα να πάνε πολύ πολύ καλά!!!!*  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## zack27

περιμενουμε εξελιξεις το απογευμα!!!!! χαχα

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Ηρθε,ηρθε και το 2ο  :Party0016:

----------


## marlene

*χεχχεχεχχεχεχεχεχ Αέρααα.....!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Party0028:

----------


## zack27

τελεια!!!!!! αναμενεται και συνεχεια μαλλον!!!!! μπραβο !!!!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Παιδια μέσα στο άγχος μου έχω διαβάσει ότιδήποτε αφορα τη διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής κοκατιλ στο ιντερνετ.Βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο που είναι όμως στα αγγλικα.Παρόλα αυτα το βρήκα αρκετα ενδιαφέρον και το βάζω εδώ http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html

----------


## marlene

*Έχω μάθει άπειρα από αυτήν την τύπισσα.... Ευχαριστούμε που το πόσταρες!*

----------


## zack27

πως πανε οι γονεις και τα αυγουλακια ενταξει???

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλησπέρα!!!!!!!!Ολα καλα, μεχρι τώρα κλωσσανε εναλλαξ και οι δυο γονεις κυριως όμως η θυληκια μου...Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδια μόνο...Η θυληκιά δεν κουτσουλάει καθόλου μεσα στο κλουβί...κάθε δύο ώρες κάνει σαν τρελή να της ανοίξω για να πάει σε μια γωνίτσα του σπιτιού να κουτσουλήσει και μετα γυρναει σφαιρα στο κλουβι...Λογικό?Πάντως δημιουργεί ένταση μεσα στο κλουβι όλο αυτο,διοτι ο αρσενικός με το που ακουσει το πορτάκι παρατάει τα αυγά και τρέχει απο πίσω της...Μετα αρνειται  (ο αρσενικος) να μπει πάλι στη φωλιά έτσι τις περισσοτερες ώρες κάθεται η θυληκια..Τι να κάνω?Αν δεν ανοιξω το κλουβι αυτη ειναι ικανη να σκάσει,αν πάλι την αφησω για 2 λεπτα έξω τα αυγα μένουν μόνα τους για κανένα 10λεπτο.Σας έχει τυχει ποτε?Πόση ώρα μπορουν να μεινουν τα αυγα μόνα τους χωρις να επηρεαστουν?

----------


## marlene

*Έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο αυτή η γωνίτσα..? Πχ κάποιο καλαθάκι ή λευκό χαρτί που έχει συνηθίσει να της βάζεις...?? Κοινώς, γιατί πάει εκεί... 
Αν το βρεις αυτό, θα μπορούσες ίσως με κάποιο τρόπο να της δείξεις ότι για τώρα θα κάνει την τουαλέτα της μέσα στο κλουβί.. 
Όσο για τα αυγουλάκια δεν νομίζω ότι τα 10' ανα δίωρο είναι κάτι το φοβερό, αλλά αυτό μονάχα ως εμπειρική αίσθηση - δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά!*

----------


## marlene

*Επίσης μία, δύο, τρεις φορές... Ε θα εμπεδώσει ο έρμος ο αρσενικός ότι η θηλυκιά απλώς τουαλέτα πάει και όχι... "στο περίπτερο για τσιγάρα"..!!! 

Οπότε δεν μένει μόνος με τα αυγά κ άρα κανένας λόγος άγχους..!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτό το έκανε και πριν να πηγαίνει στη γωνίτσα η τώρα το άρχισε;

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Απο πριν έιχε μια αδυναμία στη γωνίτσα..ειναι ένα σημειο του σπιτιού άδειο εντελως, απο οπου μπορει να βλέπει ολη την οικογενεια μας...Ποτε όμως δεν πήγαινε αποκλειστικα και μονο εκει..τα έκανε και μέσα στο κλουβι.Και κάτι άλλο...οση ώρα είναι έξω καθαρίζει το κλουβί απο ο,τι έχει πέσει μέσα, σποράκια κυριώς και τα μαζεύει σε μια γωνίτσα...όπως την είπε και μια φίλη μου -παστρικοθοδώρα-..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι όσο περνούν οι ημέρες θα γίνεται πιο καλή και θα αφοσιωθεί στα αυγά.Βάζει και πλυντήριο;Τι άλλο θα ακούσω Θεέ  μου.χαχαχα

----------


## alexandrosphilip

> Βάζει και πλυντήριο;


Πάντως αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα τη βγάζω να σκουπίζει και το υπόλοιπο σπίτι...όσο για πλυντήριο  ε ειναι νωρίς ακόμα ::  ::

----------


## marlene

*Έτοιμη η ομάδα για το τρίτο αυγουλάκι....????*

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Στα όπλα...Αυτα τα πουλιά θα με τρελάνουν!!!!!!!!Όλη μέρα κλωσσουν κανονικά αλλά χθές τα ξημερώματα που κατέβηκα να πιώ λιγο νεράκι είχαν παρατήσει και οι δυο τα αυγα και κοιμόντουσαν δίπλα δίπλα σαν να μη τρεχει τιποτα...Τι να πω...Για κανένα μισάωρο που άντεξα ξύπνια δεν κουνήθηκαν απο τη θεση τους.Το πρωί πάλι που ξυπνησαμε κλωσσούσανε κανονικά...Δεν ξέρω η εγώ τα έμαθα τα πράγματα λάθος η αυτά...(Ελπίζω εγω)Ενα φίλο που ρώτησα πάντως που έχει καναρινάκια μου είπε οτι τα αυγά αντεχουν πολλές ώρες "ακλωσσητα"Τι να πω πια!!!!

----------


## serafeim

βαλτους ενα φωτακι να βρησκουν την εισοδο μην την χασουν και δεν μπορουν να ξαναμπουν...
μπορει να φτεει και αυτο... οχι πολυ φωτινο ομως... μπορει να βγηκανγια ξεμουδιασμα...

----------


## marlene

*Σοφία μην ανησυχείς, τις πρώτες μέρες αυτό συμβαίνει... 

Εξάλλου έχουμε πολλή ζέστη στην πόλη αυτές τις μέρες.. Και η θερμοκρασία επιρρεάζει τον τρόπο που κλωσούν...!*

----------


## marlene

*χεχεχεχεχ πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό το "Στα όπλα..."  !!!! Έτσι, έτσι... μάχημη!!!!    *

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Αγγλίδα η δεσποινιδούλα μας.....Μόλις καλοσωρίσαμε το τρίτο μας αυγουλάκι :Jumping0045:

----------


## antonino1

καλησπερα .. να ρωτησω εγω καρτι ασχετο !! τι ειναι αυτο που φορας στο παπαγαλο σου .. εκεινη την κοκκινη κορδελα εννοω ! πες μου λουρακι ειδικο ??

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι, είναι ειδικό λουράκι για να βγάζουμε τα πουλάκια βόλτα!
Δες *εδώ* ​πληροφορίες!!

----------


## marlene

*3οοοοοοοοοοοοοοο............!!!!!!!!  !!!!

χεχεχεεχεχ... τέλεια!! Καλά δεν είναι απίθανο το με πόση ακρίβεια γίνεται η γέννα...???? Θυμίζει τελετουργικό..... Με το καλό κ τα υπόλοιπααα!!!*  :Party0035:

----------


## zack27

αντε τελεια!!!!!!!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Κι άλλο κι αλλο..........4οοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## marlene

:Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:   :Party0028:

----------


## marlene

*Η μανούλα είναι λίγο πιο ήρεμη τώρα?  Κλωσούν κανονικά...?*

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Ναι.εχουν μπει πλεον σε πολυ καλους ρυθμους

----------


## marlene

*Πολύ πολύ όμορφα! χεχεεχχ... Σοφάκιιι... Σου θυμίζει κάαααατι...???? Από τα δικά μου κοκατιλάκια ενώ κλωσούν, πέρυσι.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Άντε Σοφία πήραν την σειρά τους μου φαίνεται.

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Απίστευτα είναι...γνωρίζουν πράγματα που δεν τα διδάχτηκαν ποτε...έχουν απιστευτη συμπεριφορα και συννενοηση μεταξυ τους....Μαρλέν το θέμα σου το έχω μάθει απέξω και χάρη σε εσένα νίωθω πως παω σε πεπατημένη οδο.....Σέυχαριστώ που το είχες μοιραστεί τοτε και για το ενδιαφέρον που δειχνεις τωρα!!!

----------


## marlene

*Έλα μωρέ, σιγά.....*  :Ashamed0001:   :Ashamed0001:   :Ashamed0001:   :Ashamed0001:  ........

----------


## vagelis76

Να πάνε όλα καλά  !!!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

μια χαρουλα τα πανε!!!! τελεια!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Καλημέρα, Σοφάκι!!! Πώςςς πάει η Dream Team...???*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλημέρα!!!Ήρθε και το 5ο αυγουλούδι χθες...[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Κάτιγίνεται με το μηνυμα και δεν παιρνει τη φωτογραφια...

----------


## marlene

*Ψυχούλες μου μικρές...!!!!! Δεν είναι απίστευτο το να βλέπεις τα αυγά κ να σκέφτεσαι: "Αυτά θα γίνουν κοκατιλάκια..!" ... το θαύμα της ζωής.*

----------


## Marilenaki

πολυ γλυκεια φωτο!! με το καλο να βγουν οι μπομπιρες απο το αυγο!!

----------


## vagelis76

Πολύ μου άρεσε η φώτο !!!!!!!

*Μήπως χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσεις λίγο υλικό ακόμα στη φωλιά?Για τη καλύτερη ασφάλεια των αυγών Σοφάκι.

----------


## mitsman

> *Μήπως χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσεις λίγο υλικό ακόμα στη φωλιά?Για τη καλύτερη ασφάλεια των αυγών Σοφάκι.


Αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

για μενα η φωλια ειναι για Lovebird οχι για κοκατιλ.. και πιστευω οτι αν βαλει τωρα πριονιδι που εχει κανει ήδη τα αυγα μπορει να ενοχλησει την μανα που κλωσσαει ή να την αγχωσει.

----------


## vagelis76

Πάω πάσο τότε....ότι είναι καλύτερο για τη γέννα. ::  ::

----------


## mitsman

χωρις να θελω να το παιξω ξερολας, αν η φωλια το επιτρεπει εγω θα προσθετα λιγο παντως!!! εχω δει οτι ακομη και τα καναρινια που ειναι απιστευτα περιεργα πουλακια σε τετοια θεματα εχεις μεγαλα περιθωρια ενοχλησης τους μιας και το μητρικο ενστικτο ειναι τοσο δυνατο που τα ξεπερναει ολα αυτα!

----------


## Marilenaki

ναι αλλα μιλαμε για ενα καινουριο και απειρο ζευγαρι υποθετω. το να προσθετει λιγο λιγο καθε μερα δεν νομιζω οτι θα ειναι οτι καλητερο για την μαμα και αμα προσπαθησει να στρωσει ολητην επιφανεια με την μια θα την αναστατωσει περισσοτερο. εγω θα εβαζα σταδιακα μετα την πρωτη εβδομαδα καθως επισης και ψειροσκονη για να μην εχω ενοχλητικους επισκεπτες.

----------


## mitsman

τα καναρινια μου ηταν ολο πρωταρικα και τα σηκωνα καθε μερα για ελεγχο της φωλιας, των αυγων και των θηλυκων!!!!

σιγουρα η Μαριλλενα ξερει απειρα περισσοτερα.... απλα συζητηση θελω να κανω....

----------


## Marilenaki

κοιτα απλα δεν ξερεις πως θα λειτουργησει το καθε ζευγαρι και ειναι κριμα να το ρισκαρεις και να χασεις τα αυγα. επειδη παλια την εχω πατησει μιλαω καθαρα εμπειρικα σε αυτο το θεμα. μπορει το ζευγαρι να μην νοιαστει καθολου κια να στρωσει το καινουριο πριονιδι μαζι με τα αυγα αλλα μπορει και να αγχωθει και να τα παρατησει ή να ξεκινησει καινουρια γεννα και να θαψει τα αυγα αυτα. (μου εχει τυχει και αυτο)
για μενα η καλητερη προετοιμασια οταν βαζεις φωλια ειναι μια μερα πριν να την εχεις στρωσει με πριονιδι ανακατεμενο με ψειροσκονη και μετα να την βαλεις στο κλουβι. επισης στα κοκατιλ εγω προτιμω πιο μεγαλες φωλιες και καθετες οχι οριζοντιες.

----------


## mitsman

δειξε μας αν μπορεις ενα παραδειγμα απο δικιες σου φωλιες!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

αυτη ειναι δικεια μου κατασκευη 


αυτη ειναι εμποριου


και βλεπεις αισθητα την διαφορα να εισαι στριμογμενος με παρεα απο το να εχεις την απλα σου στη φωλια



και ποσο μαλλον οταν σκασουν οι μπομπιρες που αμα εχεις και 100% επιτυχια ποσο στριμωχτα θα ειναι  


και φαντασου οταν βγαλουν και πουπουλα ποσο χωρο εχουν σε μια τετοια φωλια και σε μια οριζοντια για Lovebird

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλημέρα!!!!Με προβληματίσατε με το ροκανίδι..Στην αρχη είχε περισσότερο και το έσπρωξαν έξω και αυτο που εμεινε μέσα, δειτε στη φωτογραφία,το πήγαν προς τις γωνίες της φωλιάς.με αφήνουν να πλησιαζω στη φωλια,οπότε θα τους προσθέσω λίγο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## mitsman

μπορεις να βαζεις λιγο λιγο Σοφια!

Να σου πω και το αλλο.. εχω βγαλει πουλακια απο το αυγο χωρις καθολου υλικο στην φωλια ( μιλαω παντα για καναρινια, αλλα θεωρω η εκκολαψη των αυγων ειναι το ιδιο για αυτο το αναφερω), το καλοκαιρι τα αφηνω να κανουν τα αυγα και μετα αφαιρω την φωλια και αφηνω μονο την τσοχα για την αποφυγη ψειρων!


Μαριλενα κατι που δεν καταλαβα ειναι το εξης... που χρειαζομαστε περισσοτερο χωρο?? στο υψος η στο πλατος??? και γιατι??

----------


## marlene

*Μαριλένα, συμφωνώ με την ανάγκη περισσότερου χώρου μέσα στις φωλιές... 

Η φωλιά της Σοφίας μου φάνηκε κι εμένα μικρούλα από αυτές που κανονικά αντιστοιχούν σε lovebirds.. Θεώρησα όμως ότι μπορεί να μπερδεύει κ η φωτό.. (Σοφάκι εδώ όχι πανικός..! Η γέννα των πουλιών θα πάει μια χαρούλα απλά θα ξέρεις για επόμενη φορά!  ) Σε δικές μου κατασκευές από φωλιές, ο γνώμονας μου ήταν επίσης αυτός ...να έχουν τα κοκατιλάκια έναν καλό χώρο για να μπορούν να κινηθούν, να μπουν και να βγουν άνετα από τη φωλιά και να κλωσούν με άνεση κ τα δύο μέσα! Άλλωστε, τα πουλάκια μας περνούν εκεί μέσα περίπου ένα μήνα της ζωής τους... Κανείς δεν θα ήθελε να γεννήσει και να μεγαλώσει τα παιδάκια του μέσα σε ένα ασφυκτικό κουτί, έτσι δεν είναι..?

χεχεχχ καλά εμένα βέβαια με έπιασε η μούρλα μου...  Δώσε σε αρχιτεκτόνισσα και χαζομαμά κοκατίλ, να σου φτιάξει φωλιά....     Σιγά μην έμενα στο να έχει απλά τον απαραίτητο χώρο...  Τρυπούλες για να περνά φως και αέρας, ξυλάκι να μπαινοβγαίνουν εύκολα, και μία μεγάλη μαλακή κούρβα στη βάση για τα αυγουλάκια..!!!*  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

*η πρώτη φορά... είχε κ το πριονίδι, δεν το έχω βάλει εδώ...   .....και μία επόμενη... (σόρρυ που είναι τεράστιες!!!)*

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Oops...νόμιζα οτι αυτό είναι το μέγεθος που χρειαζόταν!!!!---ερώτηση----εχουν ξεχωρίσει ένα αυγουλάκι και δεν το κλωσσούν.μάλλον κατι θα ξέρουν.το αφαιρώ ή το αφήνω μέσα?

----------


## Marilenaki

στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον στην Αυστραλια τα αγρια κοκατιλ επιλεγουν για τους σκοπους της αναπαραγωγης κουφιες τρυπες νεκρων δεντρων και πιο σπανια τρυπες μεσα σε ζωντανα δεντρα. μεσα στη τρυπα αυτη διαμορφωνουν το κατω μερος της με ροκανιδια απο τον ιδιο τον κορμο για να φτιαξουν ενα υποστρωμα μαλακο για τα αυγα. οι φωλιες που επιλεγουν δεν ειναι οριζοντιες αλλα καθετες. 



αν υποθεσεις οτι το ζευγαρι σου θα κανει 4-6 αυγα περιπου, θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις οτι πολλες φορες θα θελουν να μπαινουν και τα 2 πουλια στη φωλια και να κλωσσανε αλλα και οταν σκασουν τα μωρα και μεγαλωσουν να μπορουν να ειναι ανετα. γιαυτο θελω πλατος. Το υψος το θελω για την ασφαλεια των αυγων και των μωρων. οσο πιο χαμηλη ειναι η τρυπα της φωλιας υπαρχουν πολλες πιθανοτητες εχεις να παρασυρθουν τα αυγα εξω ή να βγουν εξω οι νεοσσοι ενω δεν ειναι ετοιμοι ακομα, ειδικα αν ειναι και στριμωγμενοι. εγω προτιμω τις καθετες μεγαλες φωλιες για να βαζω μπολικο πριονιδι μεσα που ειναι πολυ απορροφητικο για τις κουτσουλιες των μικρων ετσι ωστε να παραμενουν και καθαροι. 

για μενα η ιδανικη φωλια ειναι 25χ25χ30 αυτη του εμποριου ειναι 26 Χ 25 Χ 33 εκ



η οριζοντια φωλια για μενα ειναι η ειναι ιδανικη για Lovebird συμφωνα με αυτα που ζητανε για τους σκοπους της αναπαραγωγης. οχι για κοκατιλ.

----------


## mitsman

Ασε το μεσα και βλεπεις.. μην πειραζεις τιποτα... ποσες μερες εχουν περασει απο την γεννηση του πρωτου αυγου???

----------


## Marilenaki

και εγω θα σου προτεινα να μην το βγαλεις και να μην εισαι συνεχεια απο πανω απο τη φωλια γιατι μπορει να τα αγχωσεις.

----------


## zack27

ολα θα πανε καλα!!!οντως τωρα μη πειραξεις τιποτα....οι γονεις θα τα βολεψουν...

----------


## alexandrosphilip

> ποσες μερες εχουν περασει απο την γεννηση του πρωτου αυγου???


Ακριβώς 11 μέρες...

----------


## mitsman

> οι φωλιες που επιλεγουν δεν ειναι οριζοντιες αλλα καθετες. 
> 
> η καθετη φωλια για μενα ειναι η ειναι ιδανικη για Lovebird συμφωνα με αυτα που ζητανε για τους σκοπους της αναπαραγωγης. οχι για κοκατιλ.




Με μπερδεψες!!!! χα χα χα

----------


## Marilenaki

υποθετω απο το πρωτο αυγο 11 μερες. αρα αμα αυτο που αφησανε στη ακρη ειναι απο τα τελευται ακομα δνε θα φαινεται αν ειναι γονιμο ή οχι. μην πειραξεις τιποτα μεσα στη φωλια ακομα.

----------


## Marilenaki

μπερδευτηκα βρε αφου κανω 100 πραγματα μαζι  :Stick Out Tongue:  
οριζοντιες ηθελα να πω οχι καθετες το διορθωνω..

----------


## mitsman

τελεια... ειναι πολυ χρησιμες οι πληροφοριες σου και σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## marlene

*Μαριλενάκι, μέσα σε όλα..! Η μόνη διαφωνία μου είναι σχετικά με το κάθετο της φωλιάς.. 

Ενώ σέβομαι πλήρως ότι στη φύση αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που συμβαίνει, θεωρώ ότι οι κάθετες φωλιές προστατεύουν παραπάνω τους νεοσσούς από πιθανούς θηρευτές, παρά από το να μην βγούνε πρόωρα έξω... Σε συνθήκες άλλες όμως, όταν τα πουλιά ζουν κοντά μας και στο περιβάλλον του σπιτιού μας, όπου φυσικά τέτοιοι κίνδυνοι απουσιάζουν, θεωρώ ότι αυτό αλλάζει.

Το ένστικτο βέβαια των πουλιών παραμένει, και επιρρεάζει το που προτιμούν να γεννήσουν τα αυγά τους.. Σε ήρεμα και πολύ εξοικειωμένα με τους ανθρώπους πουλιά, έχω δει να γεννούν και να μεγαλώνουν τους νεοσσούς απλώς μέσα σε ένα ευρύχωρο καλαθάκι..! Και το βλέπεις ότι τα πουλιά μια χαρά άνετα είναι, δίχως να αγχώνονται καθόλου! (τέτοιες εικόνες κυκλοφορούν κ στο cockatielcottage, απ'όπου μας έβαλε η Σοφία ένα άρθρο..! ) Στα δικά μου πουλιά, ένιωσα ότι είχανε ανάγκη από μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια και αυτό προσπάθησα να τους προσφέρω. Και παρόλο που η φωλιά ήταν οριζόντια, η τρύπα ήταν αρκετά ψηλά για να βγει ένα ανέτοιμο πουλάκι...

Βέβαια, αυτή είναι η δική μου αντιμετώπιση για τα δικά μου πλασματάκια... 
Εφόσον προσφέρουμε τον απαραίτητο χώρο κι όχι τα μίζερα πράγματα που συχνά κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο, ο καθένας μπορεί να αφουγκραστεί τι έχουν ανάγκη τα δικά του πουλιά και να πράξει αναλόγως! 
Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει μία σωστή λύση σε τέτοια πράγματα!!!.....*

----------


## Marilenaki

Μαρλεν σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει παντα μια σωστη μονοδρομη απαντηση στο θεμα  της φωλιας. Αν ρωτησεις ξεχωριστα εναν εναν εκτροφεα θα λαβεις παντα και  διαφορετικη απαντηση που ομως αυτην χρησιμοποιουν και εχουν θετικα  αποτελεσματα. επειδη στο παρελθον εχω κανει πολλες δοκιμες με φωλιες με  αποτυχιες και μη, ρωτωντας και δοκιμαζοντας τα παντα εγω τουλαχιστον εχω  καταληξει σε αυτες τις φωλιες που δεν με εχουν απογοητευσει ποτε, ειναι  ευκολες στο καθαρισμο και τα πουλια μεσα, μωρα και γονεις, ειναι ανετα.  εχω βαλει και ημερα και αγρια και ημιαγρια πουλια για αναπαραγωγη και  το καθε ζευγαρι αντιδρα διαφορετικα στο θεμα της φωλιας απο θεμα αγχους.  ειδικα ενα απειρο κιολας ζευγαρι (οπου και για τα 2 πουλια ειναι η  πρωτη φορα που μπαινουν στη διαδικασια της αναπαραγωγης) τα προβληματα  που μπορει να δημιουργηθουν ειναι πολλα. 
παλιοτερα ειχα φτιαξει με  ξυλο μια κατασκευη σαν την δικη σου οπου η τρυπα της φωλιας ηταν τοσο  χαμηλα και ειχα αποτυχια γιατι η θηλυκια μου παρεσερνε τα αυγα εξω  καταλαθος ή έβρισκα νεοσσους με φυτρες ακομα στο πατωμα του κλουβιου ενω  κανονικα θα βγαινανε μετα απο 1.5 εβδομαδα. επισης δεν θα εβαζα τις  πλαϊνες τρυπες να μπαινει φως μεσα στη φωλια απο παντου για τα μωρα.
εχω  πειραματιστει σε ζευγαρια βαζοντας τους διαφορα μεγεθοι φωλιων και  σχηματων και παντα επελεγαν καθετες με προτιμηση αυτες που εχω  καταληξει μεχρι τωρα.  
τα κοκατιλ ειναι γενικα ευκολα στην  αναπαραγωγη και αμα φτιαξουν ζευγαρι μπορουν να σου γεννησουν και στο  πατωμα ακομα. το θεμα της φωλιας για μενα ειναι να ειναι οσο το δυνατον  πρακτικη, καθαρη και ανετη. αφου μιλαμε για πουλια που δεν ζουν ελευθερα  στη φυση για να επιλεξουν μονα τους, καλο ειναι να τους εχουμε οσο το  δυνατον μεγαλητερη ανεση στις αναγκες που δημιουργουνται.

----------


## marlene

*χεχεχεχχ...!!! Εβίβα, λοιπόν! 

Μου αρέσει πολύ που κάνουμε αυτήν την κουβέντα με αφορμή το θέμα της Σοφίας, γιατί οι φωλιές είναι νομίζω ένα θέμα ιδιαίτερο κ όμορφο!

Άσε που το φθινόπωρο έχει έρθει, (στη Θεσσαλονίκη μία υπέροχη ασταμάτητη βροχή μας το θυμίζει από χθες βράδυ  ) κι αυτό σημαίνει ότι το φόρουμ θα γεμίσει σύντομα από μικρά τσουλούφιαααα.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:

----------


## marlene

*Τι νέα από την κοκατιλο-οικογένεια...?*

----------


## mitsman

Κανενα νεακι?????????

----------


## marlene

χεχεχεχχ.... Ναι βρε, όχι κανένα τεράστιο νέο..!!! Ένα μικρούλι *νεάκι* σου ζητάμε.....  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλε τα παιξε το pc μου γιάυτο δεν απαντησα...Λοιπόν, μητερα-πατερας και ωα ειναι καλά...Προσπάθησα να κανω ωοσκόπηση αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά πράγματα..πάντως φλεβίτσες δεν έβλεπα...ΜΑΚΑΡΙ  να κάνω λάθος....Θα δούμε!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Λογικά από τις 18 και μετά περιμένεις τους νεοσσούς...!!! Υπομονή 1 με 1,5 εβδομάδα λοιπόν και θα φανεί..!!!*

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλησπέρα!!!!Ολοι καλά???Ερώτηση πάλι...Κάνει να αγγίξω τα αυγά για να κάνω ωοσκόπηση???Πως φαίνεται το γονιμοποιημένο αυγο??

----------


## marlene

*Σοφάκι μου, ναι, κάνει! Αυτό το έχεις τσεκάρει...??* http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Ναι...πολύ ωραίο αρθρο...αλλα δεν μου θυμίζει τα δικα μου..

----------


## marlene

*εννοείς αυτήν? *

----------


## alexandrosphilip

ναι....μόνο που το σκούρο μέρος είναι στο μπροστινό μέρος του αυγου (μυτη) Δεν ξερω αν μπορείτε να δείτε κάτι..
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## marlene

*Δεν ξέρω βρε Σοφία.. ας μας πει κάποιος με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία... Βγάλε εσύ πάντως κ καμία φωτό από τα δικά σου, γιατί θα μπορούν να σου πουν πιο βέβαια πράγματα έτσι..!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν θες ενω ειναι ηδη μεσα στη φωλια βαλε κοντα σε εν αυγο το λεντ φακο σου και τραβα μια φωτογραφια,αν φενετε οπως το βλεπεις και εσυ ζωντανα ανεβασε την να σου πουμε τη γνωμη μας...

----------


## alexandrosphilip

[IMG][/IMG] Η καλυτερη που κατάφερα να τραβήξω  sorry!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ποσες μερες κλωσανε ?ποσες μερες εχει το τελευταιο αυγο?

μου φενετε μη γονιμο,αλλα η φωτο δεν ειναι καλη...οπτε δεν λεω σιγουρα...

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Το τελευταιο αυγο το έκανε στις 5 Σεπτεμβρη...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν λεω τιποτα τοτε απ τη φωτο αυτη...
σε ολα τα αυγα το ιδιο βλεπεις?
αν μπορεις καποια στιγμη να βαλεις καθαρη φωτο ... 

με πια φωτο σου μοιαζει πιο πολυ?

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Λοιπόν για να πιάσω τα αυγά...τα πιανω με γυμνά χέρια ή να βάλω ιατρικά γάντια??Για να βγάλω μια σωστή φωτο πρέπει να τα πιασω...Μου θυμίζει πιο πολύ την τριτη φωτο αλλά και πάλι...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σοφια ειναι βραδυ,αστα μη τα ενοχλεις τωρα...

για να πιασεις τα αυγα θελεις πλησιμο τα χερια σου με σαπουνι,ξεπλημα πολυυυ καλο ,σκουπισμα και πολυ προσοχη,λιγη πιεση μπορει να τα σπασει και ειναι κριμα...

----------


## mitsman

θα πλυνεις πολυ καλα τα χερια σου και θα τα σκουπισεις ακομη καλυτερα!!! το δεξια αυγο δειχνει σαν να παει να γεμισει.... μαλλον γονιμο αν και θα επρεπει να βλεπεις καποιες μικρες φλεβες!

----------


## marlene

*Σοφάκι, ο λόγος που ο φακός LED βολεύει είναι ότι έχει μικρή επιφάνεια που φωτίζει. 
Έτσι, η επιφάνεια του φακού σχεδόν ακουμπά το αυγό και το κάνει να φωτίζει από μέσα! Βλέπεις λοιπόν πολύ πολύ καθαρότερα από ότι με τον μεσαίο φακό που χρησιμοποιείς εδώ.. 
Μπορώ κάλλιστα να σου δανείσω τον δικό μου για όσο τον χρειαστείς, απλά γράψε μου..! 

*

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Τα είδα Μαρλεν μου...Όλα άσπορα είναι ::  ::  ::  :: ...Τι να πω...Στεναχωρήθηκα αλλά θα ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε σε λίγους μήνες πάλι...

----------


## mitsman

το λεντ ειναι το ειδος της λαμπας που βγαζει το συγκεκριμενο φως... υπαρχουν φακοι λεντ με μεγαλη δεσμιδα....
αυτο που θελουμε απο τον λεντ ειναι το δυνατο φως... αν και ολα αυτα ειναι υπερβολες... εγω εχω ειδικο φακο για οωσκοπηση και ολα τα αυγα τα κοιταζα με τον φακο που εχει το κινητο μου!!! χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## mitsman

μην τα πεταξεις.. αστα μια εβδομαδα ακομη..... δεν εχεις κατι να χασεις!!!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Θα τους τα αφήσω καμιά εβδομάδα ακόμα για σιγουριά αλλα τα λυπάμαι τα καημένα...Δεν τα αφήνουν λεπτό μόνα τους..τσάμπα κούραση για το τίποτα...

----------


## mitsman

μην τους τα παρεις!!! ισως κατι νιωθουν τα πουλακια!!! πολλες φορες παρατανε τα κλουβια αυγα.... μην τα βγαλεις!!! ραντεβου την αλλη τριτη!!!

----------


## zack27

Κι ετσι να ναι μην απογοητευεσαι!!!! θα πανε ολα καλα στην επομενη!!!
Αλλα ας περιμενουμε να δουμε για σιγουρα!!!

----------


## serafeim

λρι,α σοφια πολυ λυπαμε...
παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?
το κινητο μου εχει ενισχυμενο φακο led  απο πισω κανει αυτος?

----------


## marlene

*Ναι Σεραφείμ κάνει.. 

Σοφάκι, μην στενοχωριέσαι..... Ακόμα κ άσπορα να είναι τα αυγουλάκια σκέψου πόση πολλή εμπειρία έχεις μαζέψει! Θα είσαι έτσι πολύ πιο προετοιμασμένη κ σίγουρη για την επόμενη φορά...!!!*

----------


## serafeim

συμφονω με την μαρλεν... μην σου ερχεται αναποδα... την επομενη φορα ολα θα πανε καλα...
αλλα μην τα παρεις μπορει να μην βλεπουμε καλα και τα φενομενα να απατουν... μπορει να εχει Kinder εκπληξη!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μην απογοητευεσαι! Ακομα κ ασπορα να ειναι, αφου πηραν μπρος, πιστευω δε θα αργησει η μερα που θα ξαναδεις αυγουλακια!

----------


## zack27

Ειχαμε κανα ευχαριστο???

----------


## mitsman

Σοφια για κανε ενα τσεκαρισμα σε σκοτεινο δωματιο αυριο να μας πεις!!!!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Καλημέρα!!!Τα αυγουλάκια τα ξαναείδα και είναι όλα άσπορα...Ο μόνος μου προβληματισμός είναι οτι ακόμα τα κλωσσάνε κανονικά οπότε δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τα πάρω...Μήπως να τα αφήσω να το καταλάβουν μόνα τους???Δεν θέλω να μου θυμώσουν..Να βάλω αλλον να βγάλει τη φωλιά???

----------


## mitsman

Εισαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι ασπορα Σοφια... εεε??? δεν πειραζει... ηταν μια μικρη αρχη και αυτο και μια εμπειρια!!!
Να την αφαιρεσεις... δεν θα σου σταυρωσουν και τις φτερουγες!!! ειναι αμαρτια να κουραζονται για το τιποτα!!! μπορεις αν θες να ανοιξεις κανενα αυγο.. να δεις τι γινεται..
ειχε σπορο και δεν ξεκινησε η εκκολαψη?? δεν ειχε σπορο καθολου??? ξεκινησε η εκκολαψη και σταματησε μετα???  ειναι απορριες που πρεπει να λυσεις ωστε να το αντιμετωπισεις την επομενη φορα!
Προσωπικη μου αποψη παντα.. δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και σωστη!

----------


## marlene

*Σοφάκι, έχει 20 μέρες περίπου που κλωσούν έτσι δεν είναι..? Άσε τα ακόμη 5 μερούλες κ μετά βγάλε φωλίτσα κ αυγά.. 

Κατά βάθος τα μικρά σου ξέρουν ήδη ότι τα αυγουλάκια είναι άσπορα... Κι εγώ φοβόμουν να αφαιρέσω τη φωλιά αλλά πίστεψε με σε 5' αφού την βγάλεις θα είναι σαν να μη συνέβη τίποτα..!*

----------


## zack27

Δε πειραζει θα εχεις επιτυχια στην επομενη αποπειρα!!! αν θες αστα λιγες μερουλες ακομα αλλα μετα βγαλτα μη κουραζονται τσαμπα τα κακομοιρα!!

----------

